
Motorola is letting customers hack away at the Moto X it won't support anymore - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/12/10755192/motorola-unlocking-moto-x-2014-verizon
======
drKarl
*Lenovo. Motorola brand is dead (Lenovo killed it)

